# Little Cave/Jungle - The End



## Gill (20 Apr 2011)

So I spent the last couple of hours setting this up. 
Got Back and started to take apart the salvagable plants and mosses etc. 
Cleaned the Gravel I had Saved before going away - Left it in old tank water in a Vitalite tub, in the shade in the greenhouse. 
Cleaned up the Marimo Balls a bit, but leaving a good amount of goodies for the shrimp to eat 
Cloned the Filter from the marri and added to this one, with a good dollop of mulm. 


The Set about looking at the fish.

I have left from the Marri:
1 Stiphodon Goby (the smaller one)
1 Horned Nerite
1 Pair of Gold BN
4:2 Threadfin Rainbows
Took 4 Dwarf Platties
Gave me 6 Black Chin Livebearer Fry - Excellent Quality and the Adults Markings were soem of the best i have seen. 
2 Assassin Snails
And 10 Mixed babualti, Green, Blue Tiger, Red Tiger Shrimp. 

I have Added:
The Goby, Livebearers and Shrimp to the tank + the snails

Added the rest back into the marri Tank and left it running. 

Scaped the tank with no real plan, like usual and just added the plants where they felt right. 
Created a few caves with the marino Balls, and Also Made a Lovely Cave using the Biggest Marimo Ball and a Good Sized Portion of Java Moss. 
Used Most of the Anubais Nana Petite and Tied them onto a Nice peice of Monolith Pico Bogwood I had Growing Moss on.
Replanted a Few red Tiger Lotus Plantlets.
Added a Few Malayan Swords After pruning back the not so good leaves. 

No Pix tonight, To Tired and waiting for it all the Settle.


----------



## nayr88 (20 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Sounds promising mate,

I'm freaking jealous of your horned nerite! Where did you get it? Please try to get some shots there awesome, also the goby is a really cool addition aswell.

Cheers.


----------



## Gill (20 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Sounds promising mate,
> 
> I'm freaking jealous of your horned nerite! Where did you get it? Please try to get some shots there awesome, also the goby is a really cool addition aswell.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks Mate
Nerites are from kesgrave tropicals on ebay - nothing but excellent service


----------



## nayr88 (20 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Nice one Gill, ill have a look see


----------



## Johno2090 (20 Apr 2011)

*Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

I ordered two zebra's the other day from eBay lots of horned ones.


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nice one Gill, ill have a look see




No Worries, He is cheaper for me than going to an LFS. 
As A decent LFS with A Good Selection is a good 20-30 Mins drive for me now.


----------



## Tom (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Nerites are from kesgrave tropicals on ebay - nothing but excellent service



They are one of my local shops


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh You are so Lucky, Not had a single issue with any fish or shrimp of invertabrates that i have bought from them. 
would love to be able to browse such a great store.


----------



## Tom (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

They are only a tiny place - pretty much an extended shed by someone's house, but they have so many types of shrimp. The whole place is heated rather than the tanks, so it's so hot in there! They are cheaper on eBay though, so for me it's best to buy online, then collect. I'm tempted to nip over there actually and get a couple of shrimp for my cube


----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Sounds promising mate,
> 
> I'm freaking jealous of your horned nerite! Where did you get it? Please try to get some shots there awesome, also the goby is a really cool addition aswell.
> 
> Cheers.



They get them in MA's a lot these days (they were in the one we visited the other month).


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> nayr88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The nearest place to me that sells the Tri Horned Nerite is In Long Lawford (M45)in the Wyevale Garden Centre Aquatics. When I was there before going on Holiday they were £2 each.

Just bought A Pot of VV Nice HC from PAH and soaking it in water before cleaning and planting. Not going to seperate, just leave it in the clump and see what happens.


----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Sorry Gill, I thought I had pm'ed that last post to Ryan saying they were in a lot of MA's.
If posting publically I would have said they are in a lot of the MA's around the London area 
MA do a £2.50 flat price for snails, be it a nerite, ramshorn or pond snail


----------



## nayr88 (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Nice one Matt, not having a driving license kinda sucks and I havnt been to any ma's other the one near spalding where my sister lives.

I reeeeally want one with a goood few horns.

There close to a tenna on the net though :O


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nice one Matt, not having a driving license kinda sucks and I havnt been to any ma's other the one near spalding where my sister lives.
> 
> I reeeeally want one with a goood few horns.
> 
> There close to a tenna on the net though :O



Where I got mine before i knew MA stocked them, Never a Bad order from him and done over 5 now. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4xZEBRA-THORN...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3f09328714


----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

and before MA stocked them, I got mine from here (a little bit further out! lol):

http://www.fraku-aquaristik.de/xanario_ ... &shop_ID=1


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Just noticed he has some of these Super Pico fish

Burmese green Minnows - Danionella cf Dracula. look very interesting
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6x-Danionella...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4158c1c88b


----------



## sanj (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nice one Matt, not having a driving license kinda sucks and I havnt been to any ma's other the one near spalding where my sister lives.



For some reason I thought you were Irish...  :?


----------



## nayr88 (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Huh?? 

care to elaborate? Random comment of the day! Haha


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Little one Loves this ickle tank, Spends ages staring at it and trying to kiss the fish.


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Nothing much to add the last few days have been about adjusting the flow to the back chamber and getting that right. 
Not sure if i have missed something in the setting up, but the level in the return chamber does not rise above the pump. I tried to remove the actual return pump but could not get it out to see if there is a switch to increase flow. I have tilted the tank by about 20 degrees to increase the angle at the back of the tank to increase the amount of flow thru the weir. And this has had no effect on the level of the water in the return chamber. A Bit stuck now, as do not want the pump to run dry. 

I must have missed something but cannot think what. 
In the Filter chamber I have from bottom up:
The smaller black foam that came with the tank
Filter floss and medium from the "Marri" filter
A green scrubber pad
Some more Filter Floss
Left over Moss and Shredded Marimo Balls. 


Little one still spends ages staring into it and trying to Kiss the fish thru the glass. He has stopped trying to put his fingers into it and sits/stands in front of it now.


----------



## mdhardy01 (29 Apr 2011)

*Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

Hi gill
I have one of these tanks as well and the water level in the return chamber is at the same level as the tank
How deep is the substrate at the back as there are small slits about quarter way up the back on the lefthand side as you look at the tank
Could these be blocked?
Also could the floss be reducing the flow through the back chamber ?
Could the gap at the bottom of the filter chamber between the media and pump chamber be blocked?
I think the first thing I would try is to remove all filter medium and see if it fills without media 
Just my thoughts
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Hi gill
> I have one of these tanks as well and the water level in the return chamber is at the same level as the tank
> How deep is the substrate at the back as there are small slits about quarter way up the back on the lefthand side as you look at the tank
> Could these be blocked?
> ...



I must have blocked something then, will take a look at it tommorrow when back from the BBQ


----------



## Gill (1 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave - TMC Aquagrow*

gonna take it apart and rescape, as some lovely peices were acquired yesterday at the meet.


----------



## Gill (1 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Tejas has been helping me this morning, he has a small ladle and is trying to scoop out the fish/plants.


----------



## Gill (8 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Rescaped the tank last week, but still not quite happy with it. Used a Very Nice peice of sumatra root tangle. Looks very nice under the right lighting to show the redness of it. Covered it in Anubias Nana Petite and moss that Matt gave me .
The plants that daniel gave me have not taken to the tank well, they have been removed and are in the FW Fairy Shrimp(USA ebay) tank for now. 

Thinking of taking out all the marimo balls and trying a HC Carpet again with Co2. 

Changed the fish round more, Took out all the BCL's and left the Platties and Shrimp. Will be adding some more sulawesi shrimp when i can afford them. 


Thinking of making a wabi, as seen some VV Nice Bowls in TheRange, but will keep an eye out for some more Bowls @ the Car Boot (like the one's i gave to Matt and Steve @ the meet)


----------



## Gill (8 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Set up the Co2 again and Replanted the HC. Found a bulb of something in with some java Moss in another Bowl. Planted this to see what it becomes. 
Pix in the morrow' as still a little cloudy


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Trying something out, Have added an Airstone set on high(Haliea Piston) into the Return Chamber. 
Thinking it will increase the amount of water being pulled thru the filter chamber. 

So far 2 hours later - have noticed and improved flow from the weir


----------



## Steve Smith (11 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Glad you got it working a little better!   Any updated pics?


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Glad you got it working a little better!   Any updated pics?



yep will take some soon, but knowing me it wil be torn down when i find a wabi bowl. One that is good enough for what i am planning. Scouring ebay for the right plants ATM, plus tesco, as some of the plants they sell are semi aquatic.


----------



## Gill (12 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Just after i set it up





Added Sumatra Wood







Today after adding plants to be used for the wabi


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Felt like treating myself today, so this afternoon I went and purchased 2 lovely Ottos that have been in hardwater for 2 Months. So know they will be ok. Also Bought a new male dwarf sailfin for my Female Dwarf Plattie.


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Little Cave*

Ottos have settled in great, been munching on the HC and spirulina tab


To acclimate them slowly. I used a Water bottle and cut a few small holes in the bottom. Allows water to enter the bottle slowly and acclimate without and need to disturb the fish. Sank to the bottom of the tank and then i lifted it out.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Nothing Really To Update. 
Changed the Scape to a minimal Look with 1 Piece of Bogwood and River Pebbles. 
Planting has been changed to Guppy Grass and Java Moss.
Hc Melted away and Only a Few Sprigs Left. Have turned off the Co2 and just dosing with the Ferts I won in the Scaping Contest. 

Fauna have been changed as-well:
Sakura Cull Cherries
Wild Cherries
Green Tiger
Yellow Tiger
Thai Micro Crabs
Japanese Blue Featherfins
And will be adding some Burmese Green Minnow in a few weeks. 

Will Update with Pix Soon. 


And In won a 1300lph External by Jing Long for £20 Delivered so Very Happy and a 20G complete setup with Cabinet for £25. Bidding on a Few Biorbs for the Kodama Wabi and just hoping to get one for under £20.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Forgot to say that I bought baby Thai Micro Crabs, they are So Small only 4mm Carapace and Look So Utterly cute when clambering about the rocks and pebbles.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

they looks ace, Gill! 

Do you have to feed them any special diet?


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> they looks ace, Gill!
> 
> Do you have to feed them any special diet?




Nope they will eat what is left over from feeding. 
I only Feed the fish and shrimp Hikari Micro Pellets and Spirulina Tablets. I Also add A Scoop of Live Daphnia and Mozzies from my own grown Barrels 3 times a week. The Shrimp love Daphnia and Actively Hunt them out. Must video that one day when I remember.




Have not had much of a chance to do that write up I was going to do, Head has not been clear enough to concentrate on anything. And have been concentrating on Exams for an interview with the NHS(PCT).


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Nothing Really To Update.
> 
> And In won a 1300lph External by Jing Long for £20 Delivered so Very Happy and a 20G complete setup with Cabinet for £25. Bidding on a Few Biorbs for the Kodama Wabi and just hoping to get one for under £20.



Filter Packaging Arrived Opened and resealed, so not happy. Contacted the Seller to ask, if they opened it and resealed it. Before I open it and find out if anything is Missing.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Took Some pix of the shrimp last night. 
Not Sure about the Lime Green one - Would you call it a Green Cherry or Green Babaulti ??
Ordered some More Shirakura Mineral Stones as running low.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Was just about to add some more IAL as the cherries have reduced the last lot the Hardly Anything, but cannot find my Bag of IALl. Hope i Did not throw them out when a Re-arranged the Furniture in this room. If i cannot find them then ebay is cheap enough, or will take some of the Dried Guava leaves from the Garden Tree.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Thai Micro Crabs have been out exploring the tank and munching on the Spirulina Tabs. 
Also Did not know that Cherry Shrimp will eat shed shells, Watching one of the larger females currently eating a shell.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

PB Link for pix
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v125/ ... le%20Cave/


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Just done the weekly water change and noticed that all the Female Shrimp Have Saddles, so lots of tiny shrimp soon. 
Wonder what the Green Cherries will turn out like, as one of them has a Saddle. Dunno which color has impregnated her.


----------



## Gill (26 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Just cleaned the Media Chamber for the 1st time today and there was alot of gunk accumulated in/around the Return Pump. 
Syphoned all the Gunk out of the return chamber. Then to stop the Pump intake from clogging up. Wrapped A Sheet of Filter floss around it, secured with 2 Cable ties. And Job Done. 
Also changed the Outlet Nozzle to the one from the Eden 501 Canister as looks better to me, than the one that comes with the tank. 

Also while browsing in Poundland the other day, I found a Really Good Pipe Cleaner. It is called a Sink snake and you get two cleaners in the packet. The Thin one is Ideal for cleaning 5mm and under Piping. And the thicker one for Above 5mm. The total length of the Rod (Very Flexible) is 57cm uncoiled and perfect length for nano/pico piping length.


----------



## Gill (27 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Thinking of setting up a greenwater tank for the Crabs, and trying my hand at breeding them.


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Thinking of setting up a greenwater tank for the Crabs, and trying my hand at breeding them.




A Green Water Tank Has been up and Running for a While Now (Outdoors - for Mollies and Platties and Small livebearers). And the Algae growth on the Rocks and Slate is Great. 
And Also reading up on Sulawesi Shrimp the rocks with algae on it will be perfect for stability of water parameters for them. 

Picking up the Tank on Friday Afternoon, If I am up to it. If not, will ask them to drop it down to me as only in rugby so not far. 

Really going to Concentrate on this one and see what happens with it. 

The Inhabitants from Little Cave will be transferred to it.


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

So I Pop Round to See Maciej to give him some Daphnia and Mozzies and Some of the Ivy Leaf Duckweed. And End up coming home with 30 Peacock Goby Juvies, 5 Pastel Endlers and 6 Brown Heterandria Formosa Pairs. And Also Loads of Very Red Ramshorn Snails. 

So If anyone wants any Peacock Gobies let me know they are all under 1cm and been fed on Grindle Worms.


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2011)

*Re: Little Cave/Jungle*

Comes to an End in about 1/2 Hour. Will Pack it away as Wife Likes the New Tank Better than This.


----------

